# Classical composer of franco-flemish art school that change your life completly



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Let's be hypotetic a bit, you where a devotee of baroque german and romanic era and you always felts a thee flemish were lame , than you see the light and absorbed considerable polyphony of this era,
any classical composer in the franco flemish you highly respect or they impress you totally.

Name a composer that impressed yu and why did it happen is there a story behind it all, Lassus was an ye opener but Brumel was the music was always looking for this era od fantastic polyphony the 15 century and the 16 century, were to me music for the soul.

Not that baroque did not moved me but franco-flemish polyphony was like a warm hug to me....
ANd guys i dont know why mister thomas crecquillon not worship more tthan he is or the unfairness people would see Jacquet de mantua has an aces of spades will what i heard from him was fantastic, taste are like fruit some like apples some like peers, some like oranges you figure out what im trying to says.To me Jacquet de mantua would highly impress me too...

I post this wondering if people were mad at me or something i got infraction a gain and a post got shredded so i though i most has said something wrong but i dont recalled, deprofundis not monster or whatever what the hell did i done... dammit but it's ockay it's ockay, see now im calm and relaxed.


:tiphat:


----------

